# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  The Incredible Burt Wonderstone, una comedia sobre magia

## Fredja

Ayer me pasaron el trailer de la última película de Steve Carrel con la magia de argumento y la verdad es que no tiene desperdicio  :117:

----------


## sann

:117:  me parto que risa, es cosa mia o el melenas es una ejem. "parodia" de Criss Angel? jajaja, no soporto mucho al Steve Carrell este.. pero ahi esta Jim Carrey para arreglarlo, tiene buena pinta la peli ejeje aunque ya he aprendido a no fiarme nada de los trailers :P

----------


## Fredja

Efectivamente, es una parodia de Criss Angel bastante buena  :117: D

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Y nadie dice nada del genio Steve Buscemi?

----------


## sann

Otro genio, con una excelente carrera de papeles secundarios, no puedo evitar cantar cuando lo veo... - Tengo tooooodo el mundo, en mis manos tengo toooodo el mundo, en mis manos tengo el mundo entero.. - ( Con air ) xD

----------


## Rubiolus

Steve Buscemi es God...os recomiendo que veais la serie Broadwalk empire...

En cuanto a la peli yo no aguanto a Carrey pero Carrel tiene todo mi respeto desde que me enteré que en la peli Virgen a los 40 en una escena le depilan el pelo del pecho (y tenía una buena mata), y se lo hacen de verdad  :117:  ...es real....los insultos a la chica que le depila son desde lo más profundo de su ser jaja

La peli pues no se, ya se saben los trailers...a mi las comedias americanas estas ni fu ni fa....otra cosa son pelis como Resacón en las Vegas que son algo menos blancas y con más mala leche

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues a mí Carrell me parece genial en The Office o Little Miss Sunshine.

Carrey con altibajos, pero nadie puede negar sus monólogos o Man on the Moon.

----------


## Fredja

Ricardo,

Carrey donde realmente está sublime es en El Show de Truman, casi la única película de él que me gusta. Y la escena del triciclo de Dumb and Dumber es también muy muy buena.  Excepto esto, me parece bastante histriónico...

Rubiolus,

comedia americana moderna la hay y muy buena, lo que pasa es que a los chicos os va más el rollo tias buenorras con poca ropa :D

----------


## sann

> lo que pasa es que a los chicos os va más el rollo tias buenorras con poca ropa :D


Ya te digo, Grrrrr :P

----------


## Rubiolus

> Rubiolus,
> 
> comedia americana moderna la hay y muy buena, lo que pasa es que a los chicos os va más el rollo tias buenorras con poca ropa :D


Resacón en las vegas la verdad de tías buenorras tiene poco, que haya alguna t*t* por ahí suelta pues claro que puede haber, pero el leiv motiv no está ahí......no se a que tipo de comedias te refieres....si son las de Ben Stiller, Owen Wilson, y demás gente salida de Saturday Night life y pelis como De boda en boda pues, no gracias ...yo no me rio con ganas desde Dos tontos muy tontos....
Eso si, me rio mucho con la serie The big bang theory y Dos hombres y medio (pero cuando estaba Charlie Sheen)

----------


## Tereso

Excelente trailer, no sabía de esta producción, me gusta el trabajo en general de Steve Carrel (Sobre todo por su larga escuela y experiencia en la improvisación, de la cual hace profunda gala en The Office). Steve Buscemi, pues bueno, no se puede decir mucho, es un p*to genio. Jim Carrey, un clásico, reinventado un poco.

Me gusta, me gusta, me gusta.

----------


## Ilyah

Aunque hace tiempo que estoy un poco cansado de Jim Carrey, ni siquiera le he reconocido con el pelo largo y la barba.
Por mi parte, estoy deseando que salga. 

Probablemente al final no tenga mucho que ver con la magia, pero seguro que nos sirve para echarnos unas risas.

Un saludo!

----------


## mask250

-He's under the bed 
-I know

Me ha matado el final jejejejejej

----------


## Fredja

> -He's under the bed 
> -I know
> 
> Me ha matado el final jejejejejej


Y lo de la entrevista al mago que se ha pasado 12 horas sin hacer pis? :-D

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## joepc

Yo la vi anoche y me gusto bastante, los personajes son bastante reales y la magia que realizan es más real, nada de superpoderes como en "Now you see me" (en ella si Mark Ruffalo se vuelve verde no me hubiera extrañado nada).
Muy recomendable para pasar un buen rato.

----------


## b12jose

Donde se puede ver Joe??

----------


## Ravenous

En los canales habituales, hombre.

----------


## b12jose

Of course... mea culpa...

----------


## Leymac

Justo la vi hará unos días y en mi opinión no está mal, a diferencia de "Ahora me ves" el hilo conductor está bien organizado y hay más magia, como reproche decir que no es tan moderna.

Un saludo!

----------


## Marvel

Por fin la he visto, y la verdad que es genial porque estaba a la altura de mis expectativas, por lo que me he divertido y reido con ella.

La forma de proceder de los mozos de carga y descarga del final, es una fiel realidad de lo que ocurre a la hora de cargar el camión después de un bolo.

----------


## Artifice

Anoche mismo la vi, la verdad es que los puntos de humor que tiene son buenos, es entretenida pero vas viendo de venir todo lo que va a pasar. Aún así es recomendable verla, algo de magia si que se ve

----------

